# 3000 diesel in crankcase HELP!



## oppiee (May 15, 2013)

I have diesel in the crankcase, changed the oil and it did it again, whats up???
70's model 3000


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You need to determine if the leak is occurring when the tractor is sitting idle, or when running, or both. 

Thermostart Unit
Let's check the simple things first. First thing I would check is the thermostart unit (for cold weather starts) on the intake manifold. See if it's trickling fuel into the intake manifold all the time. That would account for fuel in the crankcase, but it shjould also smoke while running. 

Injector check
Crack the injectors open one at a time with the engine idleing and see if they each cause about the same RPM drop. If you find one that doesn't drop engine RPM's, that's probably a bad injector.

Pull the injectors (clean out the injector wells thoroughly with compressed air before pulling). If you find one carboned up on the tip, this would indicate that it's not spraying correctly. Have them checked at at a diesel shop. 

Pump Seal

I have tried to take you through the simplest and least expensive checks to make before getting down to the injection pump. You should not run the tractor with diesel in the oil because it dilutes the oil, and will ultimately damage the engine. 

Diesel fuel in the oil probably means a seal on the fuel injection pump is leaking. Shaft seal. Do you have a CAV pump or a Simms pump?


----------



## oppiee (May 15, 2013)

thanks for the info, been outta town and have'nt been able to reply. will check these out and let you know, thanks again


----------

